# Handling Live Rock & Coral



## PinkTraction (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Post #1 for me.  I'm in the process of "considering" a small marine environment - but if I go through with it, I will do it right; hence the research. At this point I am interested in a marine only environment without fish; we'll see how well that develops and then go from there. From what I've read so far, I think I'm leaning towards a 10g tank. As a newbie however, I do have one question where I'd like to start. What's the process for handling live rock and coral? There must be a thread around about this somewhere but I couldn't find it. I'm really not sure how that process works, but as a matter of interest would like to find out. 

Any information you guys can provide would be great. I'm here on a research only basis until I figure out whether I want to delve into the hobby or not. :shock: 

Cheers!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Live rock should be kept moist in transit, usually wrapped in wet newspaper. You can handle the rock with your hands, but rubber gloves are preferable. There are critters inside the rock that may bite, so watch what you touch!

Corals need to be shipped fully submersed. Before picking up a coral, you want to "fan" the water at it, causing it to "close". It may take 30 seconds to a minute of gentle water agitation for a coral to withdrawal its polyps, so be patient. Most corals are safe to handle with bare hands, provided you do not have exposed cuts and scrapes.

I suggest that you visit an LFS and watch them "bag" a coral.


----------



## PinkTraction (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Pasfur! I'm actually on my way to the store tonight to spend an hour there checking things out. I think it's pretty much the best one in my home town too so should be interesting. 

From what I understand so far, it's advised to massage the base of the coral to release it if necessary? And for the most part, when trying to "install", only handle the bottom portion of the piece?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You've got it.

Here is a great way to judge the quality of your LFS. Ask them questions you already know the answers to. Also check out their shelves. Do they have a decent library of books? Do they support a brand series of protein skimmers, or are they just a retailer? Do they have a garlic supplement? 

You can quickly find out if they really keep up with the hobby.


----------

